# Brown algae on plants only - why?



## PB123 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, have had this 30 gallon tank for over 3 years, but new to plants. After 1-2 weeks the leaves get covered with a thick brown algae. Otherwise algae not really a problem. Any idea why? Tank specs below. 

30 gallons
Temp: 74
Nitrates / Nitrites: negligible 
pH: 7.4, user Neutral Regulator w/water changes
30% water change every other week
Two T5 HO plant bulbs 39W each (78W total)
Leaf Zone once a week
No CO2, just started Flourish Excel every other day
Plants: Anubias, Crypts, one other unidentified
Fish: 15 Tetras, one Bushy Nose Pleco and one Synodontis
Filtration: Aquaclear 200 and small sponge filter
9 hours lighting per day


----------



## jclee (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it possible that the pleco is fairly efficient at cleaning the glass etc., but not the plant's leaves?


----------



## PB123 (Dec 30, 2015)

That's could be true; he's nocturnal so don't see him much. It just gets to be pretty thick brown algae on the plants. I manually rub them off...if i don't do that it eventually kills the plant. Not to mention ugly! I'm considering cutting down the Leaf Zone fertilizer, maybe I'm just feeding the algae.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

pictures would help others help U


----------

